# اخبار الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية يومياً على لوحة الأخبار القبطية 16/9/2010



## قبطى بحق (17 سبتمبر 2010)

لوحة الأخبار القبطية 
http://www.copticboard.com/

-- - مجلة الكرازة




الكرازة - السنة 38العددان 23-24 17 سبتمبر 201016 سبتمبر 2010
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


كنيسة مارمرقس الرسول- المنشية - شبرا الخيمة وتوابعها



تاريخ الكنيسة فى المهجر (1) .. تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية فى اوربا ( كنيسة مارمرقس - لندن )16 سبتمبر 2010
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


كنيسة مارمرقص وماربولس - الكنائس القبطية فى مالطا



كنيستنا فى مالطه16 سبتمبر 2010
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم - بروكسل - الكنائئس القبطية فى بلجيكا



كنيستنا القبطية فى بلجيكا - جارى تسجيل الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية رسمياً فى الدولة16 سبتمبر 2010
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل - الكشح - ايبارشية البلينا وبرديس واولاد طوق شرق وتوابعها



البابا يصف القمص جبرائيل عبد المسيح كاهن كنيسة الملاك بالكشح بأنه من افضل كهنتنا16 سبتمبر 2010
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


عظة الأربعاء - قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث - لقاءات روحية هامة



عظة الأربعاء 15/9/2010 .. البابا "شنودة": الاستشهاد يدل على عمق المحبة والايمان بالله وبالحياة الأخرى16 سبتمبر 2010


----------



## القسيس محمد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## قبطى بحق (17 سبتمبر 2010)

المصدر 

احدث موقع قبطى
لوحة الأخبار القبطية 
http://www.copticboard.com/default.aspx


----------



## geegoo (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا علي مجهودك الجميل ...*
​


----------



## BITAR (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا لمجهودك*
*لكن*
*المنتدى له قوانينه*
*عليك بكتابة الخبر مشفوع بالرابط*
*دون ان يخرج العضو من المنتدى للذهاب*
* الى *
*منتدى او موقع اخر لقراءة الخبر*
*رجاء الالتزام*​


----------

